# DISK BRAKE CONVERSIONS



## Infamous James

http://www.scarebird.com/

NOW I HAVE NO PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WITH THESE FOLKS....BUT THIS IS THE FIRST COMPANY I HAVE SEEN THAT MAKES DISC CONVERSIONS FOR RARE ASS CARS LIKE PONTIAC, BUICK, OLDS, BOMBS AND OTHERS!!! HOPE THIS CAN HELP SOMEONE!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Infamous James

1946-56 Buick, Roadmaster, Special, Riviera $145 
1957 Buick, Roadmaster, Special, Century $145 
1958-60 Buick, Invicta, LeSabre $165 
1961-64 Buick, Invicta, Wildact, LeSabre, Riviera $145 
1961-63 Buick Special, Skylark $125 
1964-72 Buick 300, Slylark, Gran Sport, GS $125 
1965 Riviera $145 
1965-70 Buick, Electra, Wildcat, LeSabre, Riviera $145 
1965-70 Buick rear $145 
1941-55 Cadillac $165 
1957-60 Cadillac $165 
1961-69 Cadillac RWD $165 
1967-69 Chevrolet Camaro, RS, SS, Z-28 $125 
1964-72 GTO, 442, Chevelle, Skylark, GS, Cutlass, SS $125 
1965-69 Corvair, Monza, Corsa except FC $105 
1964-74 Chevy II, Nova, SS 5 lug $125 
1955-57 Chevrolet 210, Bel Air, Nomad $95 
1940-52 Oldsmobile 88, 98 $165 
1953-56 Oldsmobile 88, 98 $165 
1957 Oldmobile(including hubs) $295 
1958-60 Oldmobile(including hubs) $295 
1961-69 Oldmobile(including hubs) $295 
1940-54 Pontiac Torpedo, Streamliner, Chieftain $165 
1955-57 Pontiac Bonneville, Star Chief, Chieftain $165 
1958 Pontiac Bonneville, Chieftain, Catalina $145 
1959-64 Pontiac Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina $145 
1965-66 Pontiac Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina $145 
1967-68 Pontiac Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina $145 
1961-63 Pontiac Tempest, LeMans $135 
1961-63 Oldsmobile F85, Cutlass $125 

AMC 
1964-70 AMC Javelin, AMX, Rambler, American $125 
1949-54 Dodge, Plymouth, Chrysler, DeSoto $185 
1957-61 Dodge, Plymouth, Chrysler, DeSoto $145 
1959-71 Dodge D100 1/2 ton pickup $130 
1962-72 Dodge, Plymouth B and E body $130 
1965-71 Chrysler, Plymouth, Dodge C body $130 
1960-72 Dodge, Plymouth A body 9 inch $105 
1965-72 Dodge Plymouth A body 10 inch $105 

FORD 

1960-66 6 cylinder Mustang, Falcon 4 lug $105 
1967-69 6 cylinder Mustang, Falcon $125 
1962-69 Fairlane, Montego, Cyclone $135 
1963-69 5 lug Mustang, Cougar, Falcon $135 
1970-73 5 lug Mustang, Cougar, Falcon $135 
1957-68 Galaxie, full size $135 

RARE ASS SETUPS
1978-88 Regal, Cutlass, Monte Carlo, Grand Prix, Grand National $105 
1982-92 S-Series truck, Blazer, Jimmy $105 
1982-92 Camaro, Firebird w/drum rear $105 
1964-81 Chevrolet 8.2"10 bolt, Corporate 8.5"10 bolt, 12 bolt $105 
1964-72 Buick, Olds Pontiac 8.2" 10-bolt(GTO, Skylark, 442) $105 
1955-70 Pontiac-Olds full size $115 
1964-79 Dodge, Plymouth 8-1/4", 8-3/4", Dana 60 $130 
1965-75 Ford 8"/ 9" Small bearing $105 
1962-67 MGB rear, Banjo type, Wire, Disc $165 
1968-80 MGB rear, Tube style, Wire, Disc $165 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2009, 01:26 PM~12585201
> *http://www.scarebird.com/
> 
> NOW I HAVE NO PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WITH THESE FOLKS....BUT THIS IS THE FIRST COMPANY I HAVE SEEN THAT MAKES DISC CONVERSIONS FOR RARE ASS CARS LIKE PONTIAC, BUICK, OLDS, BOMBS AND OTHERS!!! HOPE THIS CAN HELP SOMEONE!!!
> *


no edsel? :uh:
:twak:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 2 2009, 07:33 PM~12588097
> *no edsel? :uh:
> :twak:
> *


 :uh: airyone knows you stop an edsel with your feet...and yes, these fools have chrome shoes for that


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12588707
> *:uh: airyone knows you stop an edsel with your feet...and yes, these fools have chrome shoes for that
> *


dahs koo yo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

ttt


----------



## budgetblueoval

that caliper bracket looks very close to what i use on my pontiac


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jan 17 2009, 03:50 PM~12734370
> *that caliper bracket looks very close to what i use on my pontiac
> *


 :0


----------



## budgetblueoval

it also looks like they used the orignal drum hum like i did to. damn i should have started selling what i did :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jan 17 2009, 04:36 PM~12734607
> *it also looks like they used the orignal drum hum like i did to. damn i should have started selling what i did :angry:
> *


 :uh: ITS NOT TOO LATE FOOL ....GET TO WORK!


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12585201
> *http://www.scarebird.com/
> 
> NOW I HAVE NO PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WITH THESE FOLKS....BUT THIS IS THE FIRST COMPANY I HAVE SEEN THAT MAKES DISC CONVERSIONS FOR RARE ASS CARS LIKE PONTIAC, BUICK, OLDS, BOMBS AND OTHERS!!! HOPE THIS CAN HELP SOMEONE!!!
> *


yea its good shit they sell the bracket and you can you off the shelf parts. my 58 spindle takes 78 monte rotors s10 calipers 90 caprice lines bam a conversion done for less that 3 bills. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 PM~12740336
> *:uh: ITS NOT TOO LATE FOOL ....GET TO WORK!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ttt for rare ass brake kits!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12588707
> *:uh: airyone knows you stop an edsel with your feet...and yes, these fools have chrome shoes for that
> *


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12588707
> *:uh: airyone knows you stop an edsel with your feet...and yes, these fools have chrome shoes for that
> *


----------



## duck

I have a set o spindles rotors and calipers from a 69 catalina, fits boneville, grand prix for sure. I don't know about other GM's


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## S.T.C.C.760

sweet


----------



## cwplanet

:thumbsup:


----------

